
Freedom of information in the UK is a fundamental civic right - jeo1234
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/eea0e404-8f84-11e5-a549-b89a1dfede9b.html
======
pointnshoot
The site redirects all attempts to read the article to it's main page?

~~~
LukeB_UK
The site has a paywall. Click the "web" link under the title here on HN

